# Orchestra recommendations in eastern europe / russia?



## Herman Witkam (Nov 23, 2009)

Could anyone recommend any good sounding low budget orchestras in Eastern Europe and/or Russia? The film I'll be scoring has a few million $ budget, but the director really wants to work with an orchestra.


----------



## bryla (Nov 23, 2009)

City of Prague Philharmonic is good and cheap and experienced in film scoring


----------



## dadek (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep, Prague.


----------



## Lpp (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Herman,

it´s not really eastern europe, but perhaps interesting to contact Pierre Langer from Dynamedion. His Username is "Pierre" and he can offer you recordings by renowned orchestras here in germany for very fair prices. These are state orchestras and some very experienced in filmic stuff.

Best, @lex <"))><


----------



## arnau (Nov 24, 2009)

I've recorded 4 times with the Bratislava's Symphony Orchestra and next January I'm going back. I think his sound is pretty good.


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 24, 2009)

All those Bernard Herrmann cues are being done pretty darn good by a Russian orchestra and sound pretty darn good. You can hear on youtube.


----------



## Pierre (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Herman,

as I hav been already introduced here by LPP I would like to give you some information on our recording possibilities here in Germany. 

It is indeed true that we can offer very good rates as we are working with German state owned orchestras. These orchestras are already paid for by the state = we can get them for pretty low money. We have done over 15 big recordings in the last year - mainly for our own productions, but also for other clients (e.g. Maintheme for NFL on Fox Superbowl, Soundtrack for THQs "Darksiders - Wrath of War" videogame, addtional recordings for Activision and Microsoft videogames, etc.). 

In addition we can offer a test recording in December if you like. We have an open recording session (= everyone who wants to buy in can have stuff recorded) with a 72 piece orchestra on December 15th and 16th and we could still opt in for an additional session (15 minutes of final music can be recorded in one session of three hours). 

So here is the deal: download our info package here:

http://www.sonicminds.net/Live_Orchestra.zip (www.sonicminds.net/Live_Orchestra.zip)

If you like what you hear you can move forward with booking a few minutes of recording time in December to make sure that our offer is really good. 

We can offer the test for $750,00US per minute of final recorded music (= if you send us a two minute track you will pay $1.500US). This includes all costs from doing the final score (from your prescore), to final score layout, print, recording, orò_&   ¸ d_&   ¸ e_&   ¸ f_&   ¸ g_&   ¸ h_&   ¸ i_&   ¸ j_&   ¸ k_&   ¸ l_&   ¸ m_&   ¸ n_&   ¸ o_&   ¸ p_&


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 25, 2009)

Pierre @ Wed Nov 25 said:


> We can offer the test for $750,00US per minute of final recorded music



That is dirt cheap regarding the quality. A joy to listen to, and also great brass.


----------



## Pierre (Nov 25, 2009)

Well thanks  this is the promo price for the test recording only. 

A final quote for a full size project might be higher - depending on the exact setup of the recording. Still we usually do not get any higher than $1.000US per minute of final music, given that the recording contains at least 20 minutes of music material. 

It sometimes can even be less expensive than the $750,00US - if there is a final score already there, if the material is very easy to play, etc. 

So this is it: anyone who wants to check this out - please move on and let me know.

Thanks,

Pierre


----------



## MickGordon (Nov 25, 2009)

I can highly recommend Bratislava. I haven't used Prague but I've got many friends that have had fantastic experiences with them. For the cheapest, I believe you'ill need to have a look at Berlin, but I don't have any personal experience with them.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the recommendations! The film is still in pre-prod, but the director wants me to give him a budget breakdown. I haven't decided yet, but I'm at least a little bit closer to deciding on an orchestra now.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 30, 2009)

Jeff Cardoni and Colin O'Malley posted about their results recording with several non-union orchestras in Eastern Europe and the USA, you might search for that. I recorded a small cue with Bratislava and it turned out great. Christopher Young has used Bratislava on several features. 

Oliver, those cues sound fantastic! I never would have guessed that wasn't an LA orchestra.


----------

